# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Question about co-habitating

## froggecko

I am purchasing two white's tree frogs and a red spotted toad from a woman who has housed them together.  I was thinking toad's should not be with frogs in general, but can't find specific information on these species.  Any feedback appreciated.

----------


## mrzoggs

answered on db  :Smile:

----------


## mdtalley22

Ha! I saw that thread on db

----------


## mrzoggs

yeah there were two of them. people ask this question at least once a week hehe. glad they ask though instead of assuming  :Smile:

----------


## froggecko

I didn't think it was a good idea, but the person selling them has had them together for a good while and insisted they must be sold together.  I couldn't find anything to support having them together so thought the boards the best place to see if anyone would come out supporting it, LOL.  I know better!  Thanks!

----------

